# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  سجل حضورك اليومي بـ اسم لاعب تحبه  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## شذى22

**    اسعد الله صباحكم \\\\\\\\\ مسائكم    طبعاً الفكرة  مفهومه من العنوان 
الفكرة أن كل واحد عليه ان يسجل حضوره  
بـ اسم لاعب    حتى لو خلصت  اسماء اللاعبين في العالم    مسموح تكرار  الاسماء عادي    يالله نبغى  همتكم يا شباب و بنات    وانا أبدأ  وأقـــول    ميسي .....   :18:

----------


## حياتى لله

ابو تركيه  
حبيب الملاييين

----------


## شذى22

رونالدينو  
اهلا حياتى لله  
منوره الموضوع

----------


## eto2

لاعب محلي رافت علي مايسترو الوحدات الاردن
لاعب عربي ابو تريكة حبيب الملايين
لاعب عالمي ميسي

----------


## محمدسالمان

محمد زيدان  
زيزو  
وتقبلو مرورى

----------


## سوبر مان

سوبرمان

----------


## حياتى لله

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته   
محمد بركات

----------


## سمسم

بسجل حضورى 
الخطيب

----------


## شذى22

اهلا يا جماعه منورين الموضوع  
والنهارده بسجل حضورى   
\ 
\
\
\
\
\ 
محمد رجب ريعو  
تحياتى لاحلى اعضاء فى احلى منتدى

----------


## رمضان غنيم

روماريـــو       :Good:

----------


## سمسم

عصام الحضرى

----------


## حياتى لله

اهلا بكل الاعضاء  
ورمضان كريم  
احمد حسن

----------


## الفقيره الى الله

رونالدينهو 
اسمه  غوشو دي اسيس جوان داسيلفا موريرو 
وتاريخ الميلاد  
1980/3/21م

----------


## احمد ابراهيم

حسام حسن  
عميد الكره المصريه

----------


## احلام عمرنا

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فكره جميله 
ياسر القحطاني*

----------


## شذى22

اهلا بكل الاعضاء منورين الموضوع  
وبسجل حضورى اليوم  
بسيد معوض

----------


## saidfx

يا جماعه  مفيش احسن من cr7

----------


## شذى22

saidfx 
ياترى بيلعب فى اى فريق   
بصراحه انا مش عارفه

----------


## سمسم

رونالدينو

----------


## محمدسالمان

*كريستيانو رونالـــــــــدو  برقمه الجديد ،، 
7      *

----------


## احمد ابراهيم

كاكا

----------


## الفقيره الى الله

ياسر القحطانى

----------


## احمد ابراهيم

عبد الحميد شبانة

----------


## شذى22

حسام غالى

----------


## حياتى لله

بيكهام

----------


## الفقيره الى الله

ابراهيم حسن

----------


## احلام عمرنا

بيتر شمايكل حارس الدانمارك

----------


## شذى22

شريف اكرامى

----------


## Ordla

iniesta http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKydO9og0cg

----------


## شذى22

باتيستوتا   http://www.batistuta.com/

----------


## سوبر مان

الشاطر حسن......حسن عبد الفتاح

----------


## الفقيره الى الله

الاسطوره؛ماردونا؛  http://www.vivadiego.com/argmov.html

----------


## احمد سامى

هانى سعيد

----------


## شذى22

احمد شكرى

----------


## shawky12

كريستيانو رونالدو

----------


## شذى22

زين الدين زيدان

----------


## barsa

بيكهام لاعب انجلترا

----------


## kemooo

كريستيانو رونالدو

----------


## messsi

ليونيل ميسى

----------


## fxsalama

ابو تريكه

----------


## barsa

محمد شوقى

----------


## rubyhdia

ميدو لاعب اياكس

----------


## amane315

ليونيل ميسى

----------


## سفاح

رونالدينهو

----------


## barsa

احمد حسن

----------


## messsi

messi

----------


## fxsalama

كريستيانو رونالدو

----------


## fxsalama

بالاك

----------


## شذى22

شيكابالا

----------


## fxsalama

كريستيانو رونالدو

----------


## salahooo

عماد متعب

----------


## kemooo

رونالدو لاعب البرازيل

----------


## messsi

messi

----------


## 123medo123

ابراهيموفيتش

----------


## sawsan

كريستيانو رونالدو

----------


## rubyhdia

ستيفن جيرارد

----------


## messsi

صامويل ايتو

----------


## fxsalama

شفيتشنكو

----------


## rubyhdia

مارادونا

----------


## sawsan

احمد حسن

----------


## salahooo

روبيرتوكارلوس

----------


## النون

محمد ابو تريكه

----------


## saidfx

عمرو ذكى

----------


## احمد ابراهيم

احمد حسن

----------


## shadwa7

احمد حسن

----------


## saidfx

رونى

----------


## shadwa7

محمد زيدان

----------


## winter

عماد متعب

----------


## النون

الاعب عفروتو

----------


## winter

انيستا

----------


## shadwa7

سيد معوض

----------


## jelycola1

عماد متعب

----------


## شذى22

محمد بركات

----------


## حياتى لله

محمد شوقى

----------


## شذى22

بيبو 
 الخطيب

----------


## احمد سامى

ميسي

----------


## سمسم

رونالينو

----------


## شذى22

محمد سمير

----------


## سمسم

*رادوي لاعب الهلال*

----------


## احلام عمرنا

*المحمدى*

----------


## سمسم

*فرهاد مجيدى*

----------


## الفقيره الى الله

*ثابت البطل 
حارس مرمى الاهلى العملاق الراحل*

----------


## شذى22

_ 
حسين ياسر المحمدى_

----------


## شذى22

_ابو تريكه  
لاعب الاهلى المصرى_

----------


## سمسم

*جيرارد*

----------


## شذى22

_ميدو_

----------


## شذى22

_احمد حسن_

----------


## احلام عمرنا

*حسام حسن*

----------


## احلام عمرنا

*يآسر القحطاني*

----------


## شذى22

_زين الدين زيدان_

----------


## عبدالله العرجي

السلام عليكم
سجل حضورك باسم الله والصلاة على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## p7i

اللهم صلى و سلم على نبينا محمد

----------


## حياتى لله

*صلى الله عليه وسلم
واسجل حضور   
ب  
محمد بركات*

----------


## احلام عمرنا

*حسام غالى*

----------


## شذى22

*عمرو ذكى*

----------


## احمد سامى

*شهاب الدين احمد
لاعب الاهلى المصرى*

----------


## احمد ابراهيم

*رونى*

----------


## سمسم

*كريستيانو*

----------


## شذى22

*احمد شكرى*

----------


## سمسم

*احمد جعفر*

----------


## احمد سامى

*ليوناردو*

----------


## المجازف 2011

امير سعيود     لاعب الاهلى المصرى الجزائرى الجنسية

----------


## الفقيره الى الله

*احمد اشرف*

----------


## شذى22

*محمد بركات*

----------


## سمسم

*محمد أمين عودية*

----------


## محمدسالمان

*يايا توريه لاعب وسط فريق مانشستر سيتى*

----------


## سمسم

*نيفيز لاعب الهلال السعودى*

----------


## محمدسالمان

*احمد عادل*

----------


## سمسم

*احمد شوبير*

----------


## احلام عمرنا

*محمد شوقى*

----------


## شذى22

*عبد الظاهر السقا*

----------


## محمدسالمان

*مارتن يول*

----------


## احمد ابراهيم

*اللاعب المصرى  
محمد زيدان*

----------


## احمد ابراهيم

*مهدى بن عطية
 مدافع أودينيزى الإيطالي*

----------


## حياتى لله

*محمد بركات*

----------

